# Shop time!



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Nothing like a little shop time while its raining.im in the middle of another set of bahama shutters. 7 to be exact. Shop setup the production and mobility.








I gave the bandsaw a workout today with cutting 250 louvers!!!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Looking good! Can you lead us through the process...start to finish? Thanks for sharing. gb


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Looking good!! That's a lot of bandsaw cutting........lol


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Well it literally took me 10 hours in the shop but i got all the louvers cut down, routed and sanded. Tomorrow ill start routing the louver slots and putting them all together.
Sorry i dont have pictures of the whole process. Pretty boring stuff up to this point though. Everything started out as 12 pressure treated 2x4s. Everything was jointed, cross cut, ripped and plained to rough dimensions. The bandsaw was used to cut the louvers down to 1/4 wide. Then they were routed on both sides with roundover bit and finally the louvers were sanded to final thickness and to remove saw marks.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Good looking shop, Congrats!


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Project look great. 

OT, but is that a Woodpeckers drill press table in your first pic? I've been looking ad that and am wondering how you like it?


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

It is indeed a woodpecker table. Works great! I was able to get it cheap at a woodworking show and it came with the taller fence as well. Could u make something similar?, probably. But the hardware it comes with is top notch.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Excellent. It looked like a nice setup online. Good to have some actual feedback.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Ya i love it for the workstops. Easy to set them and then repeat a series of holes without having to worry about alignment.

Last night i routed all the louver holes in the stiles. Then i routed the rabbits in the mid stile and rails then routed the decorative beading in the stiles.Then i cut kreg holes where needed.
Next i dry fit all the louvers in a shutter and and then buttoned it down with screws.
Man i love that kreg jig. Everything was tight, flush, and quick.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

JG....what type of jig did you use to cut the louver holes?


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

The rockler shutter jig. Well worth the 50 bucks


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Well boys it took a total of 35 hours but i got them suckas done. Always nice to know what was plain ole pressure treated pine will go to a better cause.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

And here they are installed. They loved them which is all anyone can ask for.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Those look fantastic. Nice job.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

You did a beautiful job on them, Goose.. Looks to me like that is a beach house and I wonder why they didn't spring for some full length shutters for hurricane protection ?


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Its a camp house. They didnt have the room in front of them to go full length and still walk around the deck plus they didnt want to block their view.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

You did a great job. Those look fantastic. Congrats!


----------

